# Bailey's poop full of seeds



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know this topic has been discussed a lot, but Bailey has had seed in her poop for about four days now. She had undigested seed in her poop two days prior to her vet visit, none on the day of the vet visit, and today worse than ever.

I tried to get her to eat yogurt but she won't. Of course I talked to the vet about the problem and she didn't seem too concerned. Basically her solution was to stop feeding seeds. Bailey is a picky eater so I don't want to just take the seed away. I did offer a a lot more pellets and a variety. But even if she stops eating seeds isn't there something going on that is causing the issue, not the seed itself?

So my question is, what next? Do I try to force her to take some yogurt? Do I stop giving her seed? Do I ask the vet for probiotics? Please help, I'm really worried about my little girl! Thanks!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I found this older thread which might help: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16928&highlight=undigested+seeds.

Not feeding her seeds doesn't seem like good advice to me. Like you said, it's not correcting whatever the problem is. Did the vet rule out any type of illness? If so, from reading the thread it sound like probiotics might help. Or is there another vet where you can get a second opinion? I know when Sunny had the bubbles in his droppings, the first vet we saw was completely unconcerned, even though I knew it wasn't normal. The second vet we saw ran tests and put him on probiotics- which luckily it wasn't a serious problem but it was a problem.

I hope whatever it is, Bailey is better soon.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Can you trick her into eating the yogurt? If you mix it with the seeds, she won't be able to see it, but she'll be able to taste it. It's worked on my birds this way.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She didn't do any testing, I should have asked her to. I will try the probiotics and if I don't see improvement I will get gram stains done. Thanks!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If she won't eat yogurt, try getting a powdered probiotic that you can add to her seeds or millet. I find it a bit concerning that the vet thought eliminating seeds would eliminate the problem. Not only is it unhealthy for 'tiels to have NO seed in their diet, but the seed in the droppings are a sign of nutrients not being properly absorbed. Simply removing seed wouldn't correct digestion as far as I know.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

You can do what Susanne had recommended to me with my first clutch of babies in another thread 


srtiels said:


> OR you can get acidopholus (sp) capsules from any drug store and mix 3 capsules in a gallon of water and use for the parent birds drinking water for a week. (refrigerate between using.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Basically her solution was to stop feeding seeds.*
---------------------

That is a 'band-aid approach, but not a solution to the promary problem.

OK....what is the past history...such as was she on any antibiotics? If so, the intestinal flora might be imbalanced and many times probiotics can clear it up. If you can find probiotics locally, what has always been my back-up source and worked well for me is to go to the drugstore and get a bottle of acidopholis (mispelled) capslues, and I'd mix 3 caps. to a gallon of water and give as the drinking water for several days (refrig between use)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...we must've been tying at the same time


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I found my capsules at a local wallgreens too , You should be able to find them at any kind of drugstore


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

srtiels said:


> LOL...we must've been tying at the same time


Hehe yep i think so


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I will get that right away! Thanks Everyone!

Oh, and no, she hasn't been on any antibiotics. 

Enigma, I really felt like she was pushing pellets. She even told me where to get them and said to mention her for a discount despite the fact that I already have three different kinds of pellets.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Do I need to separate her or is it okay for the other birds to have the probiotics?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The probiotics wont hurt the other birds so there's really no reason to separate her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Great, thanks!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

When should I expect to see improvement? She is drinking the water, I saw her drink it on two separate occasions. No improvement at all yet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How long has it been? You should see the amount of seeds start to lessen after a couple days and it should be totally gone after about a week.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, it's only been a day and a half, I was just wondering what to expect. Thanks, Roxy!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It takes time for good bacteria to grow and multiply, so it'll be a few days, like Roxy said. It's also possible that she's not getting a high enough concentration from the water to make an immediate difference. You could try also adding it to millet or something like that if you don't see a change in a couple days.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I will do that. Thanks


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am happy to report that Bailey's poop is seed free today 
Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad the probiotics did their magic!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great news! Probiotics helped Sunny too when he was having the weird droppings.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, it is a major relief


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Yay! Glad Bailey is doing better.


----------

